# Stuff.....



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

So the wife has been riding my @ss for a while about "my stuff" :shock::shock::shock:
In a nutshell she thinks I am a hoarder and I say "I might need that some day"
Well, there are a few things that I might not see myself using in the near future, but will let go, but not give away. So a fair offer (or trade) is what I am looking for....

1. Game Cart - So there is a game cart that I used to haul duck and goose decoys out to the marsh. Added a little more structure and basically made a trailer out of it that connects to my mountain bike. A few bungie cords and you can haul all of your stuff out to the marsh. with ease. Want to keep the mountain bike as I have had that thing since my time in Korea, but I'm not totally attached to it either.

2. Blind - Have an Ameristep Penthouse blind. Was heavy into bow hunting (more like taking my bow for a "walk-a-bout") and bought this thing. I always dreaded hauling a bunch of stuff on the hunt because at the end of the day you have to haul it back out..... Thing is literally brand new and has never been set up. 

3. GoPro Hero 3 Black addition - Bought this as I was going to video some of my tuna trips off the coast. Reality is that I would forget to turn the **** thing on or it would stay in the cabin as we were always focused on the bite. My son used it a few times as he would take and mount it to his bumper for the vintage VW cruises. Works great, but I would suggest going on eBay and getting a few more batteries. Also have a "thing I made" so I could pull it behind my downrigger to video salmon and tuna take-downs while on the troll that I will throw in if you are interested.

4. Duck and goose decoys - Have a couple dozen duck and goose decoys. Not high end, but they get the job done. Shells and floaters along with weights and two decoy bags. Have had them for years and just now they just collect dust.

5. Fiberglass bait tank & Miscellaneous boat parts and "stuff" - Was going to mount the bait tank on my rig, and might still do it. Will have to put it on my swim step if I do. Have a few access hatches, a Honda 200-225 hp aluminum prop...believe it is a 15P. Makes a good back-up spare....has couple of nicks in it as I picked up a crab pot line while under way. Had it on my last boat as a spare until I sold the boat. 

6. Have a 14' aluminum boat, trailer and 9.9 evinrude. Bought it, used it and it pretty much sits in the driveway. Will keep it as a putt-putt for the smaller lakes as "the other woman" will head to the Gorge in a few weeks when the docks go in..... 

7. Stainless gas grill W/full propane tank..... Just do not use it since I bought my Traeger.

Probably more stuff, but that is the stuff off the top of my head.
PM me if you want pictures or want to meet up to look at the items.
Willing to trade some of the stuff for ????. Guns, or fishing stuff but not more crap for the wife to nag at me about.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Some pics


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

BUMP - Added a couple more pictures.

Make a reasonable offer on anything....


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Boat, motor and trailer are sold!

Make an offer on the remaining "stuff"......


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I know you say make offer but what starting price for gopro?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Mallardhead12 said:


> I know you say make offer but what starting price for gopro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Can't remember if I answered you or not - Make an offer or trade..... I'm not sure what it is worth today, but I paid over $400 new.

Also, the stainless grill is gone!


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Hunting blind....GONE!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

still got the dekes?


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> still got the dekes?


 Yup!


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Hunting season is getting ready!
Game cart, decoys and Go-Pro are still available for a new home.

Make an offer....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What are you asking for the duck decoys. I wouldn't mind adding a dozen or two to my spread


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you still have the game cart?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

what about the big boat? I'd like to see some pics of it....


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

AdamBrewer said:


> Do you still have the game cart?


 Yes. Swing by and make affair offer.
PM me for my phone and address.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

PBH said:


> what about the big boat? I'd like to see some pics of it....


That is not for sale! A similar Bounty just came on the market for $125K.
I'll never find another for what I paid for mine.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice looking boat.

Begs the question: Where do you use it?

I keep telling my wife that is what our retirement will be. Sell the cars. Sell the house. Get in the boat and head up the coast...


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

It was just a little South of Tacoma, then up on Lake Washington.
Then the company decided to move the program I was on to St Louis. I accepted a job here and she is on Flaming Gorge for now. Might move her to Strawberry next year. Really depends on price of the moorage. 

When I retire she will go back to the salt where she belongs. This elevation thing has made me reprop so my turbo can breath.... Props are not cheap for this size boat!


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Game cart sold!
Decoys might be gone..... Will know more in two weeks when he comes back from his hunt.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Duck decoys and goose shells are the only things still available. Make a "fair offer"....Duck season is upon us and these will add to your spread!

Everything else is gone!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If you don't put down some prices then we'll have to negotiate prices with your wife. :grin:


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife is German....I ain't scared!!!!
Seriously though make me a fair offer, Have a dozen mallard decoys, dozen pintails and a dozen goose shell and one decoy bag....Make me an offer!


Have had folks behind the scenes via PM and ask but never respond. 
Fair offer or trade......
I will not give them away!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I think people may be hesitant to make an offer on the decoys because many, many decoy sellers don't have a realistic definition of "fair price".

Example: http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=41469534&cat=&lpid=1&search=decoy&ad_cid=4

There are many sellers like this on KSL each year.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Have not listed on KSL and only want a fair price.
Have had some behind the scenes ridiculous prices and I will not let them go for that.

Stand by the "make me a fair offer"...and by that I mean a realistic fair offer.
Behind the scenes - Have had one guy offer me $35 for all....and he can go pound sand!
Others have asked but never offered a price.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

$80 for the two dozen ducks decoys, one dozen goose shells and one bag.
That is basically a complete duck hunter's starter set for under $100!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

so i live in colorado, but ill be in cache valley the weekend of the 22nd. id take them if you still have them then


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Consider them sold!


----------

